# Debian Etch: sources.list



## stain (28. September 2007)

Ich hab irgendwie noch nicht so ganz raus, wie man sich eine Paketquelle in die sources.list schreibt. Das mit den wörtern dahinter habe ich echt noch nicht geschnallt,^^ deshalb würde ich gerne mal eure sources.list-Dateien ansehen und mir daraus vielleicht ertwas abschreiben.

Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand die Zeit, mir das mit den Einträgen zu erklären!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (28. September 2007)

Hallo,


```
man sources.list
```
 
Wenn dann noch Fragen offen sind, kannst du sie gerne hier stellen.

Grüße,
Matthias

PS: Ansonsten hilft meistens auch ein Blick in das Debian Anwenderhandbuch.


----------



## stain (29. September 2007)

Danke, ich wusste nicht, dass es Manpages von sources.list gibt...
Hab auch nicht dran gedacht danach zu schaun.

Trotzdem würde ich ja gerne noch mal ein paar von euren sources.list ansehen, um mir ein paar Mirrors abzuschauen.


----------



## Haddi (30. September 2007)

Für Sarge sieht die sources.lst wie folgt aus.



> deb ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/ftp.debian.org/debian/ stable main non-free contrib
> deb-src ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/ftp.debian.org/debian/ stable main non-free contrib
> #
> deb http://non-us.debian.org/debian-non-US stable/non-US main contrib non-free
> ...



//
http://rootwiki.unixfreunde.de/index.php/Hauptseite


----------

